# Caad10 Winter/Rain Bike Setup Questions



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Wondering the largest tires I can run on a CAAD10. I assume 28mm will be out of the question but curious if 25mm will work?

Also, can I run fenders with 25mm. Would love to hear from some people who have experience and even better yet post a pic of their setup


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

25mm do work fine. Dunno about mudguards though.

cheers


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

ditto, I run the michelin pro optimums. They are supposed to be 25mm, but are closer to 26.5mm. I have plenty of clearance. Dont know about the fenders.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

I ran a CAAD10 for a while with crud roadracer mudguards and GP4000s 23c on 23mm rims. Brakes were Ultegra. It worked OK, but clearances were tight and I doubt a wider tyre would have fit.

I wasn't all that happy with the setup and I ended up changing the frame for a SuperX HM which allowed me to fit proper mudguards and use wider tyres. I think if you can afford/justify a dedicated rain/winter bike then just get a frame that has enough clearance to do the job properly.


----------

